# NASA: Mudança radical na corrente do Ártico



## Rog (15 Nov 2007 às 11:24)

Nasa detecta mudança radical de correntes no Ártico

Cientistas universitários e da Nasa detectaram uma profunda alteração das correntes do oceano Ártico causada por novas condições atmosféricas e não pela mudança climática dos últimos anos, indicou nesta terça-feira o Laboratório de Propulsão a Jato (JPL) da agência espacial americana.
A modificação no curso das correntes foi detectada na análise dos dados fornecidos entre 2002 e 2006 por um satélite da Nasa e dispositivos para medir as pressões submarinas, disse o JPL em comunicado.

"Os resultados sugerem que nem todas as grandes mudanças detectadas no Ártico nos últimos anos são resultado das tendências a longo prazo vinculadas com o aquecimento global", disse o JPL.

As mudanças foram descobertas em colunas de água medidas da superfície até o fundo do mar. O peso da água varia em função da profundidade e salinidade. Segundo o JPL, a maior salinidade aumenta o peso da água e altera a sua circulação.

Num relatório publicado pela revista Geophysical Research Letters, os autores do estudo atribuem a mudança total de sentido das correntes a um enfraquecimento da "Oscilação Ártica", um padrão de circulação atmosférica no Hemisfério Norte.

Segundo o relatório, o enfraquecimento da oscilação reduziu a salinidade nas camadas superiores do mar no Pólo Norte, diminuindo o seu peso e modificando a circulação.

"Nosso estudo confirma que muitas mudanças detectadas na circulação do Ártico superior na década de 1990 foram periódicas e não resultado do aquecimento global", disse James Morison, do Centro de Ciências Polares do Laboratório de Física Aplicada da Universidade de Washington.

No entanto, o cientista advertiu que a maioria dos modelos climáticos prevê que a Oscilação Ártica será mais forte no futuro. "O que vimos pode muito bem ser uma antecipação da forma como o Ártico responderá a períodos mais prolongados de aumento das temperaturas", observou.

Fonte: Terra


----------



## Minho (15 Nov 2007 às 12:36)

Esta mudança de padrão pode estar muito bem explicar o degelo do Árctico....


----------

